# Distance Preps- Solomons Invitational.



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll be doing the Eastport-Solomons Invitational again this year.

It's a drop in the bucket for offshore racers like Smack, but it's around 45 miles, overnight. A good beginner's race for a new-ish skipper like me. I did this race last year, on my Coronado 25. We had a great breeze and a full moon. It was an experience that I'll never forget. 

Alas, the boat just didn't sail fast enough or point high enough to get us to the finishline before the breeze cut out in the morning, as is typical on the Chesapeake in the summer. I retired, only 1.5 miles from the finish line. Last year I had a lot of crew, way too much provisions, and personal baggage. Way too much extra weight.

This year, I'm gunning for redemption in my P30, and trying to do it smarter.

The forecast this year is for rather light breezes all night, and into the next day. I'm down to 3 or 4 crew instead of 6, and we'll be packing a lot smarter. I've got better tide and current data than I had last year. I'm cutting the handle off of everyone's toothbrush (Just kidding). 
I've also got a sweet chartplotter built out of a netbook, running OpenCPN. I had my "navigator" use it during last week's Poplar Island race, to get him used to using it. He said it was very intuitive, and gave me excellent guidance.

I'm going straight for the Eastern Shore, and then south. I'll play the shallows when the current is against me. I've done the Western Shore on other distance races, and there's nothing but heartache over there. 

I dunno what's going to happen, but I'm feeling pretty good about things so far.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Best of luck Rich. Are you staying for Screwpile? If so you might want to coordinate extra gear and provisions going down by car from additional/relief crew. 

Even on a short overnight it is good to be rested. It's a good idea to rotate everyone down below for a nap, including you.

Chop those toothbrushes short - saves weight for more beer.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

SVAuspicious said:


> Best of luck Rich. Are you staying for Screwpile? If so you might want to coordinate extra gear and provisions going down by car from additional/relief crew.
> 
> Even on a short overnight it is good to be rested. It's a good idea to rotate everyone down below for a nap, including you.
> 
> Chop those toothbrushes short - saves weight for more beer.


Yes, I'm pushing rest prior to the race, big time. Also yes, to staging a vehicle down in Solomons with all my extra gear and provisions.

I might crew for someone in Screwpile, but I'm not racing my boat in it. (Yet)


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

What's the dates for these races? Thanks


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

This Friday night, the 13th. Screwpile regatta is Sunday, Monday Tuesday I believe.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Bump for results:

Last year: We retired due to not sailing fast enough to beat the breeze cut-off that typically occurs in the morning.

This year: We took 8th of 11, and even beat a boat that owes US time.

Nothing to scream about, but a large improvement. We did have a period of very, very light breeze where we put all of Auspicious Dave's training in to practice and it definitely paid off in the form of progress towards the finish line instead of parking or drifting.


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

Well done and thanks for the update. Are you doing Gov Cup this year?


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

johnnyquest37 said:


> Well done and thanks for the update. Are you doing Gov Cup this year?


Yes, but not on my boat. I'm navigator on a friend's boat.

Frankly, I'm at a turning point. The boat needs work. It needs a smoother bottom, and a new genoa before I take on many more distance races.

I can keep running Wednesday night races with what I have, to keep refining crew work, making things smoother.


----------

